# little white worms



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2005)

I found little white worms in one of my tanks. I moved the fish to another tank but can't figure out what they are or how to kill them. I changed the water but left the gravel in the tank and they are still in there. What should I use to kill them. Any advice?
Thanks, Alicia


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cut back on feedings. Clean the gravel better. Planaria nad coepopods are caused by poor water conditions and excess waste/food in the gravel. They are harmless themselves.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Alicia @ Mon Apr 25 said:


> I found little white worms in one of my tanks. I moved the fish to another tank but can't figure out what they are or how to kill them. I changed the water but left the gravel in the tank and they are still in there. What should I use to kill them. Any advice?
> Thanks, Alicia


Don't worry about them, they are just PLANARIANS. They are from excess food on the bottom and poor water quality. Dojo loaches have been known to eat them. Just follow Simpte's advice and you will be fine. K?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2005)

Yea, I guess I have been overfeeding the fish in that tank a bit. There used to be more fish in there but I moved most of them to a bigger tank. I'll have to learn to feed them less. It's hard to resist when they seem to always be hungry when I so feed them. I did follow the good advice and all of the " little white worms" are gone. I suppose you are right about them being harmless, but they are very unattractive!

Thnkyou for your help!, Alicia


----------

